

Install an ArchLinux distro in userspace with no root privileges - blacksqr
https://github.com/fsquillace/juju/blob/master/README.md

======
gkelly
Is this different from Ubuntu JuJu?

[https://juju.ubuntu.com/](https://juju.ubuntu.com/)

~~~
blacksqr
Yes, the name collision is unfortunate, but it has nothing to do with Ubuntu
JuJu.

------
tom4000
Thanx for sharing!

